# Alert!



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Leafs are still on the trees. Harvest has not started yet. Not good.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Ya look at the temperatures


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

@TommyTester can you elaborate on why this is not good?
Thanks.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Trees with leaves dont like snow they can snap limbs off and crops not to maturity with freezing temperatures is not good.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

GrassFarmer said:


> Trees with leaves dont like snow they can snap limbs off and crops not to maturity with freezing temperatures is not good.


I see. Thanks for the info. I understand now.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Ohio Lawn Way too early. All growing stops. Biggest hit is on crops not yet mature due to late start (wet spring conditions), and crops being crushed by heavy snow (corn/beans). A disaster. Once the snow melts fields may be too wet to combine and may not have a chance to dry out.

As for lawn geeks ... get in the last mow and N drop. Not sure what will happen with leafs. My lawn has no leafs yet and I live next to heavy woods. Get the snow blower ready. :?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> @Ohio Lawn Way too early. All growing stops. Biggest hit is on crops not yet mature due to late start (wet spring conditions), and crops being crushed by heavy snow (corn/beans). A disaster. Once the snow melts fields may be too wet to combine and may not have a chance to dry out.
> 
> As for lawn geeks ... get in the last mow and N drop. Not sure what will happen with leafs. My lawn has no leafs yet and I live next to heavy woods. Get the snow blower ready. :?


I'm in Ohio and the temps seem like they will be ok here for a little while. (Hopefully). My TTTF lawn is about 40 days post germination. Hope I'm ok.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Cold air is denser than warm air, so it seeks the lowest level in the terrain due to gravity. The Missouri, Minnesota, and Mississippi rivers carve out these low points in the middle of the country and that is the primary reason cold air from Canada makes it way over Montana/ND/SD and Minnesota first as winter approaches.


----------



## LawnOrder (Sep 29, 2019)

GrassFarmer said:


> Trees with leaves dont like snow they can snap limbs off and crops not to maturity with freezing temperatures is not good.


@GrassFarmer is _right_ on the money here. In October of 2006, while the trees were still in full leaf, a lake effect storm hit Buffalo:

https://www.google.com/search?q=The+October+2006+Buffalo+storm&client=firefox-b-1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi38czwzIrlAhXIqlkKHXktAPoQ_AUIEygD&biw=800&bih=471

57,000 trees had to be removed because the snow-load damage was so severe, and more than 400,000 trees were sufficiently affected that they required intervention from the local municipalities. More than a dozen years later, certain neighbourhoods still look like wastelands.

https://www.wgrz.com/article/news/local/12-years-since-october-surprise-storm/71-603656256

.


----------



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ohio Lawn said:


> TommyTester said:
> 
> 
> > @Ohio Lawn Way too early. All growing stops. Biggest hit is on crops not yet mature due to late start (wet spring conditions), and crops being crushed by heavy snow (corn/beans). A disaster. Once the snow melts fields may be too wet to combine and may not have a chance to dry out.
> ...


I'm in Cincinnati and seeded TTTF about 40 days ago as well. I guess the overseeding I have been doing over the past two weeks might struggle...


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

So this how mother nature wanna play the heartland. Drought for 4 months, excessive heat, then bam! snow.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Cold air from Canada&#129395;


----------



## knomore (Jul 23, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Cold air from Canada🥳


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

knomore said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Cold air from Canada🥳


Ha... Yes... Agreed


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Meanwhile I just watered my lawn because there hasn't been enough rain, spurts here and there but the soil is still warm enough and the trees are sucking back nutrients still.

Still looking at 55-65F soil temps so far.


----------



## LawnOrder (Sep 29, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Still looking at 55-65F soil temps so far.


@doverosx - Sounds like too much hot air is having an impact on soil temperatures. How close do you live to 24 Sussex?
.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

LawnOrder said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> > Still looking at 55-65F soil temps so far.
> ...


Nah, it's hot air from the U.S. that makes its way up from Ogdensburg.....


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you, Red River.


----------



## CaptainJustice (Aug 17, 2019)

I over seeded this past Sunday here in Oklahoma. Not even two weeks ago it was still over 90° here. It's supposed to get to 35 Friday morning.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

LawnOrder said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> > Still looking at 55-65F soil temps so far.
> ...


LOL, that's hilarious!


----------

